# Lire des vidéo Média Player (wmv)



## benes (4 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,


J'envoie des vidéos (le format courant Média Player avec extention wmv) avec mon PC à un ami qui a un Mac récent.

Il n'arrive pas à les voir ou il entend juste le son.   Par contre il a déjà réussit à voir un de mes fichiers.

Ext-ce que quelqu'un aurait la solution ?

Merci


Benes


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2005)

Il faut qu'il installe le MIcrosoft Media PLayer sur son Mac


----------



## kitetrip (4 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Il faut qu'il installe le MIcrosoft Media PLayer sur son Mac


 
Disponible gratos ici


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2005)

Et il peut utiliser VLC (disponible ici ).


----------



## benes (4 Août 2005)

Merci pour les infos, le VLC a quoi en plus par rapport au "Média Player" pour Mac ?

Peut on installer les 2 logiciels   (Média Player et VLC) sans avoir de conflit ?


Encore merci pour les infos


Benes


----------



## Pierrou (4 Août 2005)

VLC lit aussi le DivX et plein d'autres format, le WMP du mac est un version tres tres allégée de la version PC..... elle pue !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## richard-deux (4 Août 2005)

benes a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les infos, le VLC a quoi en plus par rapport au "Média Player" pour Mac ?
> 
> Peut on installer les 2 logiciels   (Média Player et VLC) sans avoir de conflit ?



 tu viens vraiment du monde PC.
Le mot "conflit d'extension" n'existe pas sur Mac.  

VLC lit de nombreux formats issus de windows media player (.wmv, wma, asf....)

Windows Media player, sur Mac, est basique: aucune options.

Ainsi ton ami peut installer Windows media player pour mac, VLC et Mplayer (autre lecteur) sans avoir de problème quelconque.  

Il pourra lire les vidéos que tu lui envoies.


----------



## jean-lou (4 Août 2005)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> VLC lit de nombreux formats issus de windows media player (.wmv.



Il arrive que VLC ne lise pas le wmv sur certaines configurations ou bien que ce soit compliqué de le faire. Télécharges les deux et quand tu veux lire du wmv, au moins avec Windows media player tu es sur que ca marche. Ceci dit, c'est vrai qu'il sert pas à grand chose ce pauvre logiciel. 

JEanlOu


----------



## quark67 (4 Août 2005)

Il arrive surtout que certaines vidéos wmv sont codés dans un format trop récent que Microsoft n'a pas jugé bon d'intégrer dans sa honte de portage baclé de WMP en version Mac. 
Sans compter des vidéos DRMisés...
Et comme les codecs ne sont pas diffusés librement, un logiciel OpenSource tel que VLC aura du mal à lire les vidéos avec ces codecs les plus récents.

A part ça, la question serait mieux placée dans le forum "vidéo" ou "logiciel". Plutôt ce dernier d'ailleurs, vu que c'est le coté utilisation et non pas "création" qui est impliqué dans la question.


----------

